# W-2 Hunter with Premium Koa Handle



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Well its been a while since I have actually finished a knife. But here is one I completed this AM.

6.125 W-2 blade with a nice active Hamon. Unfortunately I cannot capture the full effect of the hamon with the camera. The fixtures are parkerized and wax sealed wrought iron with phosphor bronze and stainless spacers. The handle is premium grade stabilized Koa. This material has an iridescence and depth that makes you feel like you can crawl right into the handle. It changes with handle manipulation and light. A very nice piece of wood. Over all length is 11".










Delivering it to the new owner tomorrow. He has already seen the pics but they just do not do it justice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful knife Chuck, that koa really makes it pop. I'd like to have a better look at the hamon though as i have no idea what it looks like. I'm gonna google it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a description http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamon_(swordsmithing)


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

chuck richards said:


> Well its been a while since I have actually finished a knife. But here is one I completed this AM.
> 
> 6.125 W-2 blade with a nice active Hamon. Unfortunately I cannot capture the full effect of the hamon with the camera. The fixtures are parkerized and wax sealed wrought iron with phosphor bronze and stainless spacers. The handle is premium grade stabilized Koa. This material has an iridescence and depth that makes you feel like you can crawl right into the handle. It changes with handle manipulation and light. A very nice piece of wood. Over all length is 11".
> 
> ...


 After looking at the link Don provided I can see exactly where the line of diffrentiation is in the "hamon". Look to the right of the description there is a drawn rendition of what it looks like and the different stages it can be taken to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You are true artist sir !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another work of art from the master, well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very very nice!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a beautiful blade


----------

